# Hair clippers - what you got?



## Coops

I'm in need of some new hair clippers - got about three sets in the house but they are giving up the ghost, so I think it's time to invest.

My Wahl is held together with duck tape, I don't use the Babyliss Crew Cut anymore but am using the clippers from that set.

Doesn't need to be super dooper in terms of features as I have it cut short as possible all over. Typically on a no1 grade but my current clippers I use without the comb and it is probably closer to a 1/2 grade perhaps (is that 0.5mm????)

I would prefer cordless.

Any recommendations gratefully accepted :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Coops said:


> I'm in need of some new hair clippers - got about three sets in the house but they are giving up the ghost, so I think it's time to invest.
> 
> My Wahl is held together with duck tape, I don't use the Babyliss Crew Cut anymore but am using the clippers from that set.
> 
> Doesn't need to be super dooper in terms of features as I have it cut short as possible all over. Typically on a no1 grade but my current clippers I use without the comb and it is probably closer to a 1/2 grade perhaps (is that 0.5mm????)
> 
> I would prefer cordless.
> 
> Any recommendations gratefully accepted :thumb:


Still have a some wahl zero ones that are good but I've been wet shaving mine for a few years now. Be brave and accept it mate. Wet shaving it is so much quicker

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## packard

These are really good, got before lock down, wife can use them easily and she's made a great job

https://www.wahl.co.uk/product/colour-coded-pro-corded-hair-clipper/

Nice even cut


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I've been using the Babyliss for men super clipper for over 5 years and it's never missed a beat. The battery is still strong. Looks like they're out of stock at the moment but I'd buy another if mine died, when available.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Definitely a thread for the follicaly challenged. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

I've been using these for a few months after my done broke mutt wahl set! https://www.shavers.co.uk/panasonic-er-sc40-k811-premium-grooming-series-hair-clipper.html

They're excellent, rather than different combs you used a dial to adjust the length. I'm very happy with them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Lexus-is250 said:


> Definitely a thread for the follicaly challenged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I've got a full head of really thick hair, I just like it short

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

garage_dweller said:


> I've got a full head of really thick hair, I just like it short
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't. I'm basically a peanut.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Battery life on this is great. Clip my head no problem and tidy up the beard time from time. Often on offer cheaper than this.

https://www.philips.co.uk/c-e/pe/me...-stylers-and-grooming-kits/multi-groomer.html


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

For hair - Remington Quick Cut
Absolute game changer from clippers


----------



## Kerr

MDC250 said:


> Battery life on this is great. Clip my head no problem and tidy up the beard time from time. Often on offer cheaper than this.
> 
> https://www.philips.co.uk/c-e/pe/me...-stylers-and-grooming-kits/multi-groomer.html


I had to buy one in the lockdown to tidy my hair. It was £50 from Argos. Full price with all the demand, but they were regularly on sale for £25! Although mine was a 13 in 1 rather that the 12. I'm not sure what bit of plastic I got extra.

They cut well and did my hair ok. They didn't give a finish like the hairdresser's clippers though.


----------



## Shiny

After a fair bit of research I bought a Wahl, went for the Lithium Ion cordless, was circa £70.

Has a taper and, importantly, self sharpening blades and scored top of all the "home" clipper tests i read. Also a includes a set of combs.

Went for cordless so i can either use it in the garden or in the shower (before i turn on the water) to save hair getting all over the house.

I use the combs though, 5 on top, no 1 at the sides, blended where it meets using 4, 3 & 2. I now get my hair cut once a fortnight instead of every four weeks and after 6 months it has more than paid for itself. 

I'm in no hurry to go back to the barbers and, to be fair, it isn't much different to what i pay £12 for. I've not tried setting fire to my ears yet though...

Only thing I may do is upgrade the combs at some point to the Premium Guide combs from Wahl. .


----------



## HEADPHONES

Been doing my hair weekly myself since lockdown.
I have 2.
A cordless Wahl one with colour coded spacers.
Pros.
Full size.
Easy colour coded spacers.
Can be used with the charging cord attached.
Cons: 12 hour charge time.
Also got a Braun beard and hair trimmer.
Pros: 1 hour charge time.
Cuts closer without the spacers.

Cons: the sliding adjustable comb/spacer doesn't feel as nice to use against my head compared to the Wahl.
I've grown to love having two as when one dies I've the other to fall back on.

Both last about 40min.


----------



## Shiny

That's a big difference from the Li-ion Wahl i have, so say 120 mins run time with a 3 to 5 hr charge time.


----------



## Coops

Thanks for the responses so far, some options for me to look at:

Wet shaving - not for me, but thanks!

Philips Multi Groomer - sounds like it should be for dogs! Had a look, expensive, but then got drawn to the 5000 Series Clippers HC5632/13 version - £34 in Argos.

Remington Quick Cut - similar to my Babyliss Crewcut thing, doesn't look like it goes short enough for me.

Wahl - next on the list to research.


----------



## BrummyPete

I've got the wahl 100 year anniversary clippers the corded version, prefer the wahls they seem to last longer


----------



## Vossman

This is mine, I guess you could call it the ultimate.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/V0tZq2tk]


----------



## LeadFarmer

I cut/shave my own hair and I use the cordless BaByliss Super Clipper which is superb and comes with loads of graded cutters, and the battery life is amazing, its as if it runs on nuclear. One charge lasts absolutely ages. 

However, I have just bought a cordless Remington Quick Cut which I used today and Im quite impressed. Nice and small which you can hold in your fingertips/palm. It feels very easy to use and comes with loads of different length cutters. 

Time will tell which I prefer, but both are brill.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Wahl Senior, head and shoulders above the rest!


----------



## fatdazza

I have had a set of Wahl corded clippers for several years (probably at least 6 years but maybe longer!)

https://www.wahl.co.uk/product/super-taper-2/

Have been used for a "number one" every three weeks and never missed a beat.


----------



## Fentum

I have a less than 20 Euro cordless thingy from Lidl:doublesho. It paid for itself in one use. 

My hair is fairly fine, and I generally go for a number two on the back and sides so not much of a tonsorial challenge.

But my son has very thick hair and it seems to cope fine with that, too, albeit it's only been used a couple of times on him. 

Peter


----------



## Tykebike

First and foremost these are not cordless but if you want one that lasts get the Wahl Super Taper https://www.wahl.co.uk/product/super-taper-2/
We had ours for over 25 years and admittedly haven't used it for a few years until lockdown but I got is out of the bag where it had been stored in the garage and it worked just like when it was new - try doing that with a cordless. Why do you see so many hairdressers using them?


----------



## Coops

Cheers chaps

Leaning towards something Wahl or the Philips 5000 Series. Undecided yet.

Seems to be good reviews of Wahl kit - because i like it v short, I've been looking at either:

https://www.wahl.co.uk/product/baldfader-plus-ultra-close-cut-hair-clipper/

or

https://www.wahl.co.uk/product/close-cut-clipper-corded-hair-clipper/

both of which will go down to 0.4mm cut. Think I may need to forgoe cordless tho.


----------



## donnyboy

I got these as its all I could get during lock down.

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/4438757

Been pretty good and the cordless is good feature.

Went back to barber last week and its worst haircut I've had in 5 months of doing it myself!! :wall:


----------



## Mad Ad

donnyboy said:


> I got these as its all I could get during lock down.
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/4438757
> 
> Been pretty good and the cordless is good feature.
> 
> Went back to barber last week and its worst haircut I've had in 5 months of doing it myself!! :wall:


Have a pair of these myself and still going strong now for 4 years and cut my hair every 3-4 weeks


----------



## NorthantsPete

jut bought some corded babyliss ones for £17 tesco, well chuffed, ive managed to give myself a better haircut than the barbers have in years
they go real long too which i like


----------



## P2K

Bit late to the party here but if you didn't invest in a new set of clippers I have the Philips Series 5000 Trim-n-Flow.
Very nice indeed, easy to clean, no power loss when using it cordless and short charge time.

I use the beard cutter guard for my hair and it is just a little shorter than grade one which is perfect for me.


----------



## kingswood

we've an ex-barber at work who does wig slashes on a dinner 

for free :thumb:

so i bought him these out of the tea boat

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00WZ1JV48/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

he says the corded ones are better as there heavier and a better balance in your hand.


----------

